# Angle headed dragons care



## Geckogod (Dec 14, 2009)

I was just wondering what the care tips are for angle headed dragons (southern forest dragons), like if they need heat lamps or heat mats, and what temp they like and tank sizes for juviniles full size adults.

Thanks in advance Geckogod


----------



## Acrochordus (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is a good care sheet on them- http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/articles-5369/hypsilurus-spinipes-by-marc-furbank-71552 . I keep a pair of them, in my opinion they are a very easy dragon to keep, i have successfuly breed them and have 18 eggs allready from my female. If you want to know more about them just shoot me a PM.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Geckogod (Dec 14, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## xavarx7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Geckogod, have you got some yet? or are you looking to get some.... they are an awesome dragon, i got 3 of them yesterday and i love them already lol.. some little advice that i have been given.. is if you get some baby's it better to have them in a smaller enclouser for a few months, where they can find food realy easy and on the lighting and heating side, they only need the uv lighting and no basking light but with the heating side.. some people say they do and some say they dont.. but with mine i have a heat mat under and keep it about 24 - 26 ish. hope this helps
cheers


----------

